# Are there poisonous spiders snakes in Kelowna



## theredcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi
Cany anyone tell me if there are any poisonous spiders or snakes in Kelowna or anything else that could do some harm should you encounter them.
Thinking of moving there but really don't like the idea of the above.
Thanks Gail


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

theredcat said:


> Hi
> Cany anyone tell me if there are any poisonous spiders or snakes in Kelowna or anything else that could do some harm should you encounter them.
> Thinking of moving there but really don't like the idea of the above.
> Thanks Gail


Yes, there are venomous snakes and spiders in Western Canada. The incidences of being harmed by them are virtually nil.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Gail

Although there are certain species of rattle snakes here in the Okanagan Valley, I've never personally seen one (thankfully, as I'm not fond of snakes!). If you do come across them, they usually prefer rocky, rugged landscapes with sparse or scattered tree cover. If you are hiking in the mountains, it's a good idea to at least be aware of their potential presence. 

Black Widow spiders are common here and you may find them in dark, low traffic areas, such as under a wood pile or an outdoor shed. A bite may make you a little sick, but a normal healthy person will get nothing more than that. Although it can happen, I don't know anyone that has been bitten by one.


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

We haven't seen any snakes in our 4 years here, although I believe we do have them. Think you have to go crawling up rocks and places to increase your chances of coming across them. We do have blck widow spiders. We had some in our garage when we bought the house because it had been empty for a while. They are very skittish and moved out when we moved in. They do their best to avoid people. Don't know of anyone who has been bitten.


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

*To be avoided at all costs.*



theredcat said:


> Hi
> Cany anyone tell me if there are any poisonous spiders or snakes in Kelowna or anything else that could do some harm should you encounter them.
> Thinking of moving there but really don't like the idea of the above.
> Thanks Gail


We have been here 10 years,the scariest creatures we have come across are EX Pats,they are normally big,hairy and scary.
Rattlers are here but they are in the mountains, in 10 years we have heard of one bite and that was a fifteen year old lad who came across one when he was hiking and thought it fun to start poking it with a stick( own bloody fault)
He was fine after a couple of days although he did need hospital treatment.
Black widows are really quite small, we had one in our garage,no big deal,they really are not an issue.
Biggest down fall with Kelowna is that you cannot get a decient chicken tikka massala in town,the wife tried making one and i had the trots for a rudy month.
Good luck with your move,bring plenty of homepride tikka sauce with you

bc brit


----------



## theredcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the info re: snakes/spiders - feeling abit more at ease with it all now.


----------

